# Brown Tree Snake



## Firepac (Jul 31, 2014)

A few photos of a Brown Tree Snake I got called to relocate recently.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 31, 2014)

Phenomenal photos, thanks for sharing David


----------



## Rob (Jul 31, 2014)

Happy to see you, was he ?


----------



## Fil_14 (Jul 31, 2014)

What a beautiful snake. Thank you David for sharing these awesome pics. 
Now I want one lol


Fil...


----------



## Snowman (Jul 31, 2014)

Very cool. They vary as much in appearance as pythons


----------

